# stocking question, will this work?



## Nate (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I recently added 15 neons and 4 corry cats to my 29 gallon planted tank. It has a ton of driftwood and hiding places. 

Do you think a pair of apistos would go well in my tank? Let me know what you think! 

This is the species my lfs has:

http://www.petfrd.com/gallery/files/5/7/2/apistogramma_cacatuoides_doublered.jpg


I'm not sure on the species but that's what they look like. Thanks for the help!


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

cichlids may attack the neons because they are some small and move pretty fast


----------

